# Herring have arrived



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

The herring have arrived in the Potomac at Haines Pt. There are not thickly schooled yet, but there are there for those with lures.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm interested in catching some. I don't know anything about them though, can they be caught from shore? What lures to use? What are the regulations? Are they good eating?


----------



## Steam (Apr 7, 2008)

Sabiki rig - available at Dicks Sporting Goods - 1/4oz weight - jig or put on a bobber. Shad should not be far behind the Herring - use Shad Darts, also at Dicks, or small jigs (crappie jigs) for them. Cast to current and reel into slack water or eddy. Some other guys on here should chime in as to locations and techniques. Just below Chain Bridge is my hot spot. DC license required. Good Luck and don't be to suprized if a Big rockfish slams a herring or shad as you reel'em in.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Steam said:


> Sabiki rig - available at Dicks Sporting Goods - 1/4oz weight - jig or put on a bobber. Shad should not be far behind the Herring - use Shad Darts, also at Dicks, or small jigs (crappie jigs) for them. Cast to current and reel into slack water or eddy. Some other guys on here should chime in as to locations and techniques. Just below Chain Bridge is my hot spot. DC license required. Good Luck and don't be to suprized if a Big rockfish slams a herring or shad as you reel'em in.


Can't use more than two hooks on a line in MD so a Sabiki rig is out unless you cut off all but two hooks. Then it wouldn't really be a Sabiki though would it


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

hey Steam, are the rocks at Chain Bridge yet? are you catching herring or using lures? Thanks !


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Tracker16 said:


> Can't use more than two hooks on a line in MD so a Sabiki rig is out unless you cut off all but two hooks. Then it wouldn't really be a Sabiki though would it


I believe it is three hooks....


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

justinfisch01 said:


> I believe it is three hooks....


You could be right but but definitely not a full blown Sabiki


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Maryland Tidal Regs

It Shall Be Unlawful
1. to have in one’s possession aboard any boat on the tidal waters of Maryland any striped bass cut up or filleted at any
time. Striped bass must be landed whole.
2. to have in one’s possession aboard any boat on the tidal waters of Maryland more than 15 pounds of any fish cut up
upon which a size or weight limit is prescribed by law or regulations.
3. to have in one’s possession American or hickory shad.
4.* to use more than 2 hooks or 2 sets of hooks for each rod or line. Artificial lures or plugs with multiple hooks are
considered 1 set of hooks.*


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

Sabiki is illegal. You don't need them, though. I have had much success with a two dart setup. 1/64th ounce shad darts are required since the herring have small mouths. One dart at the end of the line and then another about 12-16" above on a dropper loop. I used 6 pound flourocarbon line. Fish can't see it, but it is strong enough to lift 16" shad if you catch one. White/red color combo seems to work best.


----------



## saintjae (Aug 25, 2009)

FYI Not sure if it was herring, but a year ago I was waiting to pick someone up at Regan National Airport. Stopped at the park right before the exit for the airport. Its on the right side can't miss it. Anyways had my rod and went right off the parking lot to the drainage tunnel. The place is called Roaches Run Waterfowl Sanctuary. Well looked down and saw a schools of fish just in front of the tunnel. Tried to drop a line, but the current of the tunnel was too strong. Don't know if that is a local hot spot, but man there were a ton of fish that day. Not sure if it was DC or VA ??? Hope that Helps


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> I'm interested in catching some. I don't know anything about them though, can they be caught from shore? What lures to use? What are the regulations? Are they good eating?


The Blueback Herring are excellent eating. I usually smoke 2 dz. I also fillet them then cut them in 1"x2" strips and pickle them. Usually 8 pints last until next season. My favorite place is the mouth of Deer Creek off the Susky. 2 1/64oz red&white darts on ultra lite (4# test) is what I use. Bring a bucket and have a ball. As far as I know there's no size or creel limit on Blueback Herring. Just make sure you don't mistake a small Hickory Shad for one.


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

catman said:


> The Blueback Herring are excellent eating. I usually smoke 2 dz. I also fillet them then cut them in 1"x2" strips and pickle them. Usually 8 pints last until next season. My favorite place is the mouth of Deer Creek off the Susky. 2 1/64oz red&white darts on ultra lite (4# test) is what I use. Bring a bucket and have a ball. As far as I know there's no size or creel limit on Blueback Herring. Just make sure you don't mistake a small Hickory Shad for one.


When does it start to show up in the Susky?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

dcheng01 said:


> When does it start to show up in the Susky?


Depends on the water temp but I look for them in about two weeks.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Tracker16 said:


> Can't use more than two hooks on a line in MD so a Sabiki rig is out unless you cut off all but two hooks. Then it wouldn't really be a Sabiki though would it


how about d.c. regs as thats where 90% of the herring are caught


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

sunburntspike said:


> how about d.c. regs as


Hey all you have to do is look it up. This was cut and pasted from the DC Fishing Regulations. It's almost a carbon copy of the MD regs. BTW how did you come up with the 90% figure?

*District Department of the Environment*

Except as otherwise permitted by these rules: a person shall fish only with a rod, hook, and line, not to exceed three lines in number and not having more than two hooks to each line. 

Artificial lures or plugs with multiple or gang hooks are considered one unit


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Roaches Run aka Duck Pond is my favorite spot in NOVA to fish, it's federal parkland but in Arlington County. Sometimes the herring get so thick there you can literally run them on to the beach, no rigs necessary  Glad to hear they're in, time to stock up


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

1fishinmusician said:


> Roaches Run aka Duck Pond is my favorite spot in NOVA to fish, it's federal parkland but in Arlington County. Sometimes the herring get so thick there you can literally run them on to the beach, no rigs necessary  Glad to hear they're in, time to stock up


Wow, that's how I like to fish for herring. Is a MD licence good there? Does VA consider that part of the Patomac? The regs aren't clear. I'll call the DNR Monday for clarifaction. I'd love to fish there. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Duck Pond being a tidal lagoon is part of the Potomac but being within Va it's under Va law. One would think the reciprocation thing with Va & Md would be in effect there but I'm not sure. It's patrolled by Arlington County & the Fed. Park Police, I've only been asked for my fishing license once in 35+ years of fishing there.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

finn74 said:


> The herring have arrived in the Potomac at Haines Pt. There are not thickly schooled yet, but there are there for those with lures.


Is there a specific location at Haine's point or just anywhere? I've never been there but from pics it looks pretty big.


----------



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

Once the run gets thick, you can fish anywhere along the sea wall and be sucessful. I fished there today with lures for about an hour on a falling tide and found no takers. mabey its the weather thats passing through


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

So catman when are you going to teach me how to fish for your excellent eating fish and where do I meet you? TRIGGER


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

dont need anything fancy for herring.... a weight on the bottom and a couple of small gold hooks will do the job! much cheaper than darts!


----------



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

Who knows how to pickle herring. Please pass along the recipie. I usually salt mine, however I would love to try my hand at that method this spring. 

Thanks


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> So catman when are you going to teach me how to fish for your excellent eating fish and where do I meet you? TRIGGER


Trigger you're just as good a fisherman as me maybe even better. As soon as I hear something abour Deer Creek I'll call you right away. We can meet at the Dunkin Donuts on Belair Rd just north of 695 on the left. It'll be early arounfd O-Dark Thirty AKA 0430. I want to be on the creek as soon as it turns light. Talk to you at the Fling. BTW one of those famous cold cut subs would sure hit the spot around mid day.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Do you know where I could find one of those GOOD COLD CUTS. The owner changed hands and took it with him, everybody that worked there left, haven't had one for three years, sorry.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Catman, how about drifting down to the recipe forum and posting your how to on smoking and pickling.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> Do you know where I could find one of those GOOD COLD CUTS. The owner changed hands and took it with him, everybody that worked there left, haven't had one for three years, sorry.


Dang, those were the best coldcuts I ever tasted. Not a problem though. I'll pick up some at the local WAWA. They're a very close second. My treat.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Never had herring how do they taste ?//


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

wdbrand said:


> Catman, how about drifting down to the recipe forum and posting your how to on smoking and pickling.


I just posted the smoking method I use on the Recipe Forum. I'll post the pickling recipe a little later.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I just posted the recipe for pickled herring on the Recipe Forum.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

catman said:


> I just posted the smoking method I use on the Recipe Forum. I'll post the pickling recipe a little later.


BTW I use this same method for smoking Bluefish. They're absolutely the best tasting smoked fish I ever eaten.


----------

